# Pimp a users blog



## Phishfry (Aug 11, 2018)

I would like to make sure that any good user blog sites are referenced.

While updating some links I found one of our users blog.
http://uditagarwal.in/index.php/2018/05/19/comparing-io-benchmarks-fio-iozone-and-bonnie/

Lots of information but too much width for right side toolbar. Maybe give it 20 percent instead of 30%+
Jams your table totally up. This is your meat and potatoes.


----------

